# Samsung  S7 mit TV verbinden ??



## bummi18 (3. Januar 2017)

TV ist ein Sony BRAVIA KDL-55W805C

Netzwerk & Multimedia:

LAN (kabelgebundener Netzwerkanschluss): Ja
WLAN (kabellose Netzwerkverbindung): Ja
Wifi Direct: Ja
Heimnetzwerk: Ja
Airplay: Nein
Multimedia Formate: MPEG1, MPEG2PS, MPEG2TS, AVCHD, MP4Part10, MP4Part2, AVI(XVID), AVI(MotinJpeg), MOV, WMV, MKV, WEBM, 3GPP, MP3, WMA, WAV, JPEG, MPO, RAW(ARW)
Smart-TV: Ja
Smart-TV Funktionen: Google Cast Ready, TV SideView™ App (Android, Win8, iOS), Web Browser


Ist mein erster Smart TV und wollte nun wissen wie ich mein S7 darauf spiegeln kann , habe mit bluetooth und Allcast eine verbindung bekommen, dort kann ich aber nur in den medien dateien stöbern.
der TV hat ja wifi direct was auch für videos schnell genug sein sollte , wie kann ich die beiden verbinden so das ich mein S7 Display auf dem fernseher habe?
Gruß


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Januar 2017)

der fernseher ist doch ein echt aktuelles modell, normalerweise sollte man das handy bild 1:1 spiegeln können.

falls nicht, kauf dir bspw einen fire tv stick, der kostet ab und an in aktionen nur 30€ und der bringt diese funktion mit.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2017)

Mittels Miracast sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## bummi18 (4. Januar 2017)

hat geklappt thx


----------

